# 2N5089 Transistor Alternatives



## fornio (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello - I purchased both the Plecostomus Fuzz and Squidward and both of these utilize 2N5089 transistors.  It appears Tayda does not have those in stock (Small Bear does) but is there a common alternative for the 2N5089?  I'm okay with ordering from two places if necessary - but, was curious if there was an easier sourced alternative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 5, 2020)

2n5088 should do the trick, MPSA18 as well


----------



## fornio (Aug 5, 2020)

So, I may have answered my own question - but in looking at the 2N5089 datasheet it seems to imply that the 2N5088 transistor is essentially identical.  The only difference I can see is a that the 5088 has slightly higher breakdown voltages which seem well above what this circuit would operate at.

So, would this be a good replacement?


----------



## fornio (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks - was writing my update as you were writing yours.



Nostradoomus said:


> 2n5088 should do the trick, MPSA18 as well


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 5, 2020)

Last time I needed some, I just got the lead free version from mouser


----------



## Robert (Aug 5, 2020)

The 2N5089 is a higher gain version of the 2N5088.   

It'll work,  it just might not have quite as much gain depending on the circuit.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 5, 2020)

Other low-noise high-gain silicon NPN transistors (besides the ones listed above):
BC108C
BC109C
BC549C
BC550C
2N5210


----------



## Robusto (Aug 7, 2020)

You might consider going to Mouser and stocking up on 5089s - pretty common in pedal building.


----------

